# War Museum teams up with soldier's great-granddaughter to buy Victoria Cross



## Blackadder1916 (6 Dec 2017)

War Museum teams up with soldier's great-granddaughter to buy Victoria Cross
https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/war-museum-teams-up-with-soldier-s-great-granddaughter-to-buy-victoria-cross-1.3708048


> Lee Berthiaume, The Canadian Press
> Published Tuesday, December 5, 2017 12:46PM EST
> Last Updated Tuesday, December 5, 2017 2:16PM EST
> 
> ...



Well, at least this VC will remain in Canada.  Hopefully the CWM will actually display it.

With the successful bid, it appears that some small media attention is again being placed on the Currie VC (link to that previous topic).

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/victoria-cross-auction-block-1.4432071


> Today's auction came as the family of a Second World War war hero is pleading with Prime Minister Justin Trudeau to help keep their father's Victoria Cross in Canada.
> 
> David Currie was awarded one of 16 Victoria Crosses bestowed on Canadians during the Second World War. Currie's award was sold at auction in London to an unknown foreign buyer for a total cost of $660,000 in September.


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Dec 2017)

Well done.


----------

